# فكره عمل النت كت والتغلب عليه بسهوله بدون اى برامج   حصريا



## kajo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*طريقة عمل النت كت


عند إستهدافك من أى شخص ومحاولته قطع النت عنك يتم ربطك بـ ip وهمى وهو 255.255.255.255 على أنه  على أنه رقم الـ getway



وزياده فى التمويه يلجأ إلى ربطك أيضا بماك أدرس غير ماك أدرس الـ getway وبذلك يتم فصل النت عنك والملاحظ أن رقم الماك أدرس الوهمى هذا دائم التغير

يعنى من الصعب إصطياده بمعنى أنك لو فكرت بمحاولة قطع النت عنه بالمثل فلن تستطيع الإمساك به إذ أن الحلقة لم تكتمل فلابد من ثبات رقم الماك أدرس بالإضافة إلى ip الجهاز .

كيفية التغلب على النت كت

البعض يقول أنه يمكنك الحماية من النت كت بنفس البرنامج من خلال خاصية protect my computer لكن هذا الأمر غير مجدى


 الطريقة اليدوية 
**بدايه نكتب أمر cmd فى مربع run 

فتظهر شاشة الـ dos

ثم نكتب هذا الامر arp -a


الغرض منه معرفه الحاله الخاصه بـ ماك أدرس الـ getway هل هو static أم dynamic

أى هل هو ثابت أم متحرك والسعى إلى تثبيته وعدم تغيره من خلال النت كت بواسطه هذا الأمر

arp -s 10.0.0.2 00-a1-0c-2f-03-ad


نكتب ip الـ getway ثم نتبعه بماك أدرس الـ getway مع ملاحظة المسافات بعد arp و s و 2 

وبعد كل أمر نضغط إنتر 


وللتأكد مرة أخرى نعيد الأمر الأول ولننظر هل تحول الماك إلى static وبفرض أنه تحول نكون قد نجحنا مع مراعاه القيام بهذا الأمر كلما فتحنا الجهاز*

*وكده لو الى بيعمل نت كت اتقلب على دماغه عشان يعمل عليك نت كت مش هيعرف*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا جربتها بس بعد الخطوه التالته مفهمتش حاجه

ياريت توضيح اكتر معلش

مرسي علي تعبك​*


----------



## kajo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*arp -s 10.0.0.2 00-a1-0c-2f-03-ad*

*اكتب الامر ده  لجعل الربط  استاتيكى*

*شكرا على ردك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا المعلومه الجميله ديه


----------



## sahareto (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر كتير على الشرح الجميل ده

طيب سؤال 
فى حاله استخدام الامر arp -s  طبعا بنكتب بعيدها ايبى الجات واى وده مثلا فى حالتى 192.168.1.1
وبعديها بحط الماك ادريس

هل بحط الماك ادريس الحقيقى بتاع الجهاز بتاعى ام بحط ماك ادريس تانى مختلف

وسؤال تانى معلش , هل تغيير الماك ادريس يفيد فى الحمايه من النت كات

وشكرا على هذه المشاركه المفيده


----------



## kajo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*طيب سؤال 
فى حاله استخدام الامر arp -s طبعا بنكتب بعيدها ايبى الجات واى وده مثلا فى حالتى 192.168.1.1
وبعديها بحط الماك ادريس هل بحط الماك ادريس الحقيقى بتاع الجهاز بتاعى ام بحط ماك ادريس تانى مختلف*
*
الماك الى بيظهرلك فى الاخر جنب الاى بى ده هو الحقيقى وهو ده الى هتكتبه وتربطه بجهاذك *
*ممكن تاخد انت السطر قبل الاخير من الكلام الكتير الى هيطلعلك وتكتبه وتدوس انتر  وكده هيتحول استاتيك ومبروك عليك*

*وسؤال تانى معلش , هل تغيير الماك ادريس يفيد فى الحمايه من النت كات*

*تغير الماك ادرس دى هى فكره النت كت انه بحول الجهاذ بتاعك على ماك  وهمى غير الاصلى او غير بتاع الروتر وانت لما تكتبه فى الدوس وتكتب جنبه ال اى بى بتاعك  ومعاه الامر بالربط الاستاتيكى  كده استحاله يقدر يشتغل معاك النت كت حتى لو عمل ايه  مفيش قدامه انه يشيل الجاك بتاعك وبس *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sahareto (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى كتير كاجو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sahareto (23 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش اخى كاجو
دلواقتى انا عملت زى ما قولت الايبى اتحول استاتيك بدل داينمك
بس لقيت ان لما بعمل ريستارت او اى تغيير فى النتورك بيحول تانى داينمك

هل من طريقه تخليه يتثبت استاتيك باستمرار حتى بعد ريستارت الجهاز


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي المعلومات الجميلة دي


----------



## kajo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sahareto قال:


> معلش اخى كاجو
> دلواقتى انا عملت زى ما قولت الايبى اتحول استاتيك بدل داينمك
> بس لقيت ان لما بعمل ريستارت او اى تغيير فى النتورك بيحول تانى داينمك
> 
> هل من طريقه تخليه يتثبت استاتيك باستمرار حتى بعد ريستارت الجهاز


 

للاسف لا مفيش

كل مره بتعمل ريستارت  لاذم تعمل العمليه دى

اى خدمه​


----------

